# Ground Blind???



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

Any of you use a portable groundblind that you can astually shoot out of??? I've been shooting turkeys out of my Eastman blind with my compound for a few years and now Id like to try it with a recurve. I shoot quite well with my 62" Dalaa, only problem is there's no way I can shoot it out of my blind (unless I get it completely horizontal). This leaves 2 options, try a short bow, 58" maybe, but I have a 29" draw so that may not work out, or get a new blind. Sure natural blinds are great but I like being invisible in a blacked out portable blind.

Any suggestions???


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I hunted alittle end of this season with my 62" Bear AuSable and it was tight fit in my double bull it worked it was just real close but I bought a 58" HS Whip for blind hunting only, there are alot of bowyers that can build a 58" for a 29" draw, I'm thinking my 58" HS will do 29", I like deer hunting out of my blinds, I have 3 and plan on laying a few down with my Whip this coming season.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Ameritec was bought by Primos. I have a blind from Ameritec that I shot a turkey out of with a 64 inch longbow STANDING. Well, I was hunched over a little and canted, but try to do that out of a DB. Check the Primos site and look for the tallest blind they have. Best of all it costs around 200 bucks. Much better than a double bull for 400.

Bowmania


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually I think that's Ameristep.

Sorry,

Bowmania


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I built a natural blind last season and shot a buck at 10yds. If you build it well, in the shadows, etc, (and maybe wear a guille jacket like I did) it can be done. And for no money. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

It's quite possible, do your research. Some blinds are more appropriate than others.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=21708923


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been looking at the Primos Club xxl which is a mammoth of a blind. I just wanted o check if anyone is using anything in particular. Just because its big doesn't mean the geometry works. 

Anyone have experience with the Primos XXL?


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Used a full size Double Bull last year with my 60" TT Titan. have to cant about 45 degrees, but got a nice gobbler at 15 yds. First i tried my little DB blind in the back yard and the top limb poked a hole in the roof first shot! SHABIT!!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've had good luck with the Ameristep Penthouse shooting a 66" longbow.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

The double matrix,drk horse you can adjust the front window height, I shot a 62" out of mine last spring.


----------



## OklahomaArchery (Jan 8, 2009)

Double Bull Dark Horse recurve blind. I've got three of them we use from Oct. 1st to Jan. 15th. I shoot 64" and 68" longbows out these blinds. Plenty of room for two hunters or a hunter and one cameraman. For turkey we use the Blacks Creek Wild Thing pack and the DB Recurve blind for running and "gunning". Two of the three DB's we have are 5 years old, other than slight fading they are as good as the day we bought them. Look online for sales on the Dark Horse recurve. The last one I bought two years ago I picked up for $249 delivered off eBay in the off season. 

OA


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Double bull recurve model for me


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ameristep Dominator. 88" tall. Shoot a 62" recurve sitting down and their is no need to cant bow.


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, there's a few blinds that look like theyd work perfect that didn't show up in my initial searches! Really interested in trying to find one of those DB recurve blinds, but that dominator looks pretty awesome as well! 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have the Primos Escape Deluxe - Good blind and Cabelas was closing them out for $129 a couple months ago.


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

I just orders a Primos club xxl. Looks like it should be a perfect blind for shooting a recurve out of! Now I've just got to see if I can get a turkey within 10 yards of it!


----------



## BHankey17 (Jan 15, 2013)

Elite_Archer said:


> I just orders a Primos club xxl. Looks like it should be a perfect blind for shooting a recurve out of! Now I've just got to see if I can get a turkey within 10 yards of it!


Have it and love it i shoot a 66" out of it and ive never had a problem


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I am interested in this as well, I'll add another sub question. Besides being long enough to shoot a longbow, which blinds are lightweight and easy to pack and set up/take down, especially if you don't want to leave it and pack it in and out for each hunt??


----------



## Longbow Lawyer (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's pic of one of the DB Dark Horse recurve blinds we used this past season.









and a video we shot inside that blind.






LL


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

Just got my blind tonight (promos xxl), this thing is massive! I'm 6'3 for reference. There's tons of room to shoot my 62" dalaa. Got it new on eBay for $188 + free shipping, hard to beat!!! It comes with a heavy duty carrying bag as well. It's a tad on the heavy side, but I think it's going to be well worth it!


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

And it's insanely easy to put up and take down. I had an Eastman hub blind before and to was a disaster trying to put up by yourself.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice...:thumbs_up

Have you tried shooting through the mesh windows? If so do you find it distracting or can you just "see through it"?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! Have you shot from it yet? The window height can be a problem on some--too high.

Easy, for my part it's a good idea to practice shooting through it. You can see through the mesh just fine, and shoot through it just fine (I've killed quite a few critters shooting through the mesh, including a squirrel with an Ace hex-head blunt), but it can bugger your depth perception. Also looks--to me--like it's a bit darker outside than it really is. I still love 'em though.

Chad


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

I was shooting out of it last night. I always take the mesh down and just leave the flaps up with the little bungies and clips. I've never felt comfortable about the mesh but I know others swear by it. All a preference thing.

As for window height, it's absolutely perfect on my double bull blind chair (that 3 legged one). They may be a little high if you've got a turkey within 4 feet, but in sure you could stand up and make it work!

I'm really excite about this blind as I feel it will increase my opportunity at game with my trad gear.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Another really good blind to look at is the Baronett 350. It's like 6'8" inside and a ton of room....no problem for a 66" longbow. IIRC I paid $139 with free shipping.


----------



## Chris Segina (May 2, 2012)

I tried a ghost blind last year for deer and had many turkeys walk right past it not as weather friendly as pop up blind but they are extremely portable and work great as far as concealment.

chris


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

Barronett Grounder 350
Height -80"
Set-up Size -90" x 90"
Footprint -70" x 70"
Weight-19 Lbs
Capacity-3-Person


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Good info guys. One of my goals this season is to get a kill from a blind.


----------

